# GGB / Marin Headlands closure updates



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

There is a news story out today saying that the GG bridge west sidewalk will reopen early. original plan was for it to be closed until end of September, but now they are saying it should open a few weeks early (though actual date not announced yet)
Golden Gate Bridge sidewalk to open ahead of schedule | Bay City News | Local | San Francisco Examiner

I had heard that Conzelman Road was open, and rode over there today to check it out. And yes it is open, with new pavement. There is a bike lane on the uphill side from the bottom to the roundabout. Nice. I suspect on big event days or other crowded days that the bike lane will get blocked with illegally parked cars, but it is nice right now.

Downside is that the road from the parking lot at the top down the one way road to Black Sand Beach is closed, and will remain closed for another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

That's good news. I rode across the bridge on a Friday morning in May when the west side was closed and I vowed to never do thatt again. And that was even before the summer tourist season. I hope there weren't too many bike accidents on the east sidewalk. Please report when it is opened.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

From the Marin IJ:

While bicyclists will gain all-day access to the west sidewalk while part of the east sidewalk is closed, between 7 a.m. and 3:30 p.m. they will be required to walk their bikes through a 400-foot section at mid-span where there is scaffolding for work on the main cables.


----------

